# CDROM unter Dosbox mounten, wenn Linux Host ist



## A3000T (18. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe mir mein Dosbox unter Fedora mit LXDE als Oberfläche ganz nett eingerichtet, die meisten alten Spiele funktionieren auch, nur beim CD Laufwerk bekomme ich langsam die Krise. Es funktioniert nämlich nicht. Das heißt, augenscheinlich funktioniert es schon, nur wenn ich mir den Inhalt des Laufwerkes mithilfe des DIR Befehls anzeigen lassen möchte, dann ist dieses Laufwerk leer. 

Folgenden Befehl zum mounten verwendete ich: 

mount d /dev/sr0 (+diverse Parameter aus der intro CDROM)

oder

mount d /dev/cdrom (+diverse Parameter aus der intro CDROM)

 es funktioniert seltsamerweise wenn ich das Laufwerk über "/media/disk" mounte, nur damit mounte ich halt wirklich jede einzelne CD und nicht das Laufwerk, so dass ich nach dem CD Wechsel wieder neu mounten müsste. Was für ein Satz   

Na ja, vielleicht weiß einer was?


----------

